# ABGA drama rant



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Sorry, I have to say this. Can't post on Facebook since everyone will turn on you if you don't agree with them

It seems like everything, no matter how simple the question, it gets turned into something. I could name at least 5 breeders I refuse to have dealings with as a result of of their words and actions. Being new to the ABGA I should not be one of the first people to know all the drama. It's ridiculous and childish in more than a few people's part. I can understand being passionate about something but this has gone too far. Name calling and taking away each other's ability to enjoy goats... it's sad. All these people got into goats because of a love for them. Now they can't stop fighting like cats and dogs. 

I just wonder if any of them realize how stupid they sound and how much they are costing their selves in terms of their reputations and character. 

I'm done now and I feel much better.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like a lot of problems going on.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Just ignore it and stay out of the drama. I see people fighting all the time on facebook and it makes me wonder if those people really don't have bigger and better things going on in their lives than sitting on FB arguing over non important things. Some people need to spend less time online and more time with family and friends and doing things productive and positive. Instead of arguing over some ridiculous thing on FB...how about go out and spend time with your goats? I hear ya!


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

KW Farms said:


> Just ignore it and stay out of the drama. I see people fighting all the time on facebook and it makes me wonder if those people really don't have bigger and better things going on in their lives than sitting on FB arguing over non important things. Some people need to spend less time online and more time with family and friends and doing things productive and positive. Instead of arguing over some ridiculous thing on FB...how about go out and spend time with your goats? I hear ya!


Thank you this is so true


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

It's strange... The changes aren't the issue. I honestly think some people just like to argue. I don't understand it. It's not even the majority of the ABGA, just the same few people. Most of the members i have met are nothing but helpful. I stay out of it but these groups I joined to learn and know how to correctly file papers, how shows work and other things like that aren't the same anymore. It makes it hard to encourage new members when they go to these groups looking for help and all there is is arguing. 

I just simply do not understand the reason for being counter productive. 

Maybe I just need more goats to work on and with so I don't have time to read it. Now there's an idea! Hmm, I think I'll go goat shopping


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Dani, you are wise beyond your years. 
I have a theory most of the innuendo secret spy talk they love to engage in is really just cover for the fact the truth of the matter isn't that big a deal and they are just sour grapes whiners. You don't see many respected successful breeders participating ... or even bothering to defend . That tells me something right there.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> It's strange... The changes aren't the issue. I honestly think some people just like to argue. I don't understand it. It's not even the majority of the ABGA, just the same few people. Most of the members i have met are nothing but helpful. I stay out of it but these groups I joined to learn and know how to correctly file papers, how shows work and other things like that aren't the same anymore. It makes it hard to encourage new members when they go to these groups looking for help and all there is is arguing.
> 
> I just simply do not understand the reason for being counter productive.
> 
> Maybe I just need more goats to work on and with so I don't have time to read it. Now there's an idea! Hmm, I think I'll go goat shopping


I removed myself from those groups with the drama. Tired of seeing it in my news feed.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you Tenacross. It just irritates me when they want change but then complain when they get it. Or claim others are working against the ABGA when they're the ones posting on Facebook instead of letting someone know in a civil manner what is both in them and what could possibly be done different in the future. Instead they act like a bunch of tween girls... nothing worse than 12 and 13 year old girls fighting, trust me...

Maybe I should be doing that too GTAllen... I've left a few already but lately it seems like all of them are the same. In a way it does help me decide who I will and won't be doing business with... may very well save me a lot of headache in the future.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya and see what you are talking about. The breeders are just out there with their childish ways of thinking and arguing.
I wish they would get a life. But anyway, I have quit groups before because they are so out there. 

TGS is the best place ever for talking about common sense and goats. We are good people, with good heads on our shoulders. :wink:


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

That's so true.... that's why I like TGS. I can come here and actually talk to rational people. 

I think I left about three groups this morning because of the senseless arguing. I will stick with the goat health groups and the couple of nice ABGA pages that are left


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very smart, it will save one's sanity  :thumbup:


----------

